
A 15-Year Series of Campaign Simulators - coloneltcb
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/help-ive-been-making-hyper-real-political-campaign-simulators-for-15-years?utm_source=mbtwitter
======
DennisP
Note it's not just Canadian, he has up-to-date games for U.S. presidential and
congressional elections: [http://270soft.com/us-election-games/president-
election-game...](http://270soft.com/us-election-games/president-election-
game-2016-infinity/)

